# Bulking and Bowel Movements



## PWGriffin (Jul 29, 2006)

I know this is kinda gross, but this is a serious question....when eating a ton of cals and eating every 2.5-3 hours....how many times a day is normal??  Every time I bulk this shit (no pun intended) gets out of control.  Now when I bulk I don't get as specific as I would if I was cutting, just make sure that I'm getting tons of protein, carbs, and fats....and eat often.  I know fiber is great for regulating bowel movements, perhaps I need more of that in my diet, but I do eat quite a bit of whole grain bread and oatmeal, which I thought to have a good deal of fiber.  I know I should be cooking more meals and fibrous veggies, but given that I work two jobs and am always on the go it is proving more and more difficult....I do cook breakfast EVERY morning though....

Anybody else have this problem??  Any suggestions that wouldn't require a drastic change?  My asshole is raw and it's not from all the anal sex I've been having lately.........



jk.

Seriously 


help.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 29, 2006)

Bulking or not, you should be taking a shit at LEAST once a day.  The more the merrier.  Some people even take as much as 3 shits a day.  If not, then your not eating enough fiber.  Back when humans lived in caves and what not people had an average of 100 grams of fiber per day, now the average is like 10 or something.  So eat more fiber if you arnt shitting enough because you gotta get rid of all that dead meat in your system or your gonna get fat and other stuff not good for your health.


----------



## kicka19 (Jul 29, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> Bulking or not, you should be taking a shit at LEAST once a day.  The more the merrier.  Some people even take as much as 3 shits a day.  If not, then your not eating enough fiber.  Back when humans lived in caves and what not people had an average of 100 grams of fiber per day, now the average is like 10 or something.  So eat more fiber if you arnt shitting enough because you gotta get rid of all that dead meat in your system or your gonna get fat and other stuff not good for your health.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 29, 2006)

I highly doubt humans from anytime averaged 100 grams of fiber, Our intestines would be 2 to 3 times the size they are to hold enough bacteria to even try to break it down.

Depending on the amount of fiber your getting you could supplement it


----------



## Diablo1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

I use to take 6 shits a day during the winter it  was gross


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 29, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> I highly doubt humans from anytime averaged 100 grams of fiber, Our intestines would be 2 to 3 times the size they are to hold enough bacteria to even try to break it down.
> 
> Depending on the amount of fiber your getting you could supplement it



Seriously, saw some doctor say it in a seminar on pbs.  Think about it, all they ate is grains, fruits, and vegtables.  An apple I think is 5 grams of fiber, so its defintely possible.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 29, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> Bulking or not, you should be taking a shit at LEAST once a day.  The more the merrier.  Some people even take as much as 3 shits a day.  If not, then your not eating enough fiber.  Back when humans lived in caves and what not people had an average of 100 grams of fiber per day, now the average is like 10 or something.  So eat more fiber if you arnt shitting enough because you gotta get rid of all that dead meat in your system or your gonna get fat and other stuff not good for your health.



So you examine 3000 year old shit for a living?


----------



## PWGriffin (Jul 29, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> So you examine 3000 year old shit for a living?




GodDAMN let's get off this guys nuts and answer the question!!! LOLOL  

How many times a day do you shit when you are bulking??

Ok, so since I shit a lot that's good??  Lots of fiber makes you shit more often??


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah, the more you crap the healthier you are.  Eat more fiber, fruits, greens, and grains, and beans.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2006)

You are suppose to move your bowels for every meal you eat.  So if you eat 6 times per day, you should poop close to 6 times a day


----------



## MACCA (Jul 30, 2006)

What ever i eat six meals or three meals big or small i still only poop once a day,any more than that and my arsehole stings.....


----------



## Diablo1990 (Jul 30, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You are suppose to move your bowels for every meal you eat.  So if you eat 6 times per day, you should poop close to 6 times a day




So me shitting 6 times a day was good?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 30, 2006)

MACCA said:
			
		

> What ever i eat six meals or three meals big or small i still only poop once a day,any more than that and my arsehole stings.....



  

The healthy number is 2-3 bowel movements per day. Anymore less than that and there is undigested fecal matter building up in your colon. Caked on the sides of the colon if you will.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:
			
		

> So me shitting 6 times a day was good?


Shows a healthy colon


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 30, 2006)

And intestines


----------



## mike456 (Jul 30, 2006)

I wish I shit more often, I am lucky if I get once a day, I guess I need more fiber.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 30, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> I wish I shit more often, I am lucky if I get once a day, I guess I need more fiber.




Here's what you do.  In the morning before breakfast stretch your whole body with emphasise around the waist.  Drink lots of water after and eat high fiber cereal.  Also try to eat at least one fruit a day.  Problem solved.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 30, 2006)

double post


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 30, 2006)

I would imagine passing that much waste would not give the opportunity for amylase and lipase to effectively breakdown your meals for absorption. But I then again I dont know the average time of food travel


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2006)

I took a dump 3x just reading this thread. How's that for fiber.


----------



## robousy (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey PWgriffin,

I have some good statistical data for you, taken directly from those who use this forum.

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=46798


----------

